# Button selektieren/deselektieren



## m!k3 (2. Okt 2006)

Hallo Leute,

nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine Frage.

Wie kann ich einen Button am besten selektieren/deselektieren. Mir geht es um die Hervorhebung.

Folgendes Szenario:

Mehrere Buttons mit Bild und Text auf einem Panel.
Anwender soll sich Bilder selektieren bzw. deselektieren können, indem er sie anklickt. Das Mouse-Handling ist kein Problem - nur such ich jetzt irgendwie was wo ich den Button komplett schön hervorheben kann. Soll schon grafisch nach was aussehen.

Ihr habt bestimmt eine gute Idee für mich.

Danke.

m!k3


----------



## Campino (2. Okt 2006)

Background und/oder Foreground-Color ändern?


----------



## Roar (2. Okt 2006)

suchst du JToggleButton ? :autsch:


----------



## HLX (2. Okt 2006)

Icon in der hervorgehobenen Form neu malen und dann folgende Methode beim initialisieren des JButton aufrufen:


```
button.setSelectedIcon(neuGemaltesIcon);
```


----------



## m!k3 (3. Okt 2006)

genau sowas wie den JToggleButton hab ich gesucht.. und einfach nicht gefunden..

naja in der Hervorhebung muss ich noch arbeiten.. is mir noch zu lasch..

danke Jungs..  :applaus:


----------

